# Phyllocrania paradoxa, Ghost Mantis gallery



## papilio (Nov 6, 2013)

My first mantis ... Must get more!!

Raising a _Phyllocrania paradoxa_ is a no-brainer, but I'd like to get an _Idolomantis diabolica_ next ... I've heard that these are more difficult, and would love to hear of others' experiences with them.  Thanks.  



































Phyllocrania paradoxa, Ghost Mantis, 1-inch by _papilio, on Flickr





[video=youtube;EXePI6uzcp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXePI6uzcp0[/video]

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ambly (Nov 6, 2013)

They are really spectacular creatures - I kept one, I plan to get another some time.  In my experience, getting used to flying prey is by far the most difficult thing to keeping them - otherwise very simple though.  Spectacular creatures to watch grow and complicate with each molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks Ambly!  It'll be fun to watch them grow, they seem to go through so many costumes!


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 6, 2013)

Beautiful shots, and awesome video! Love the swaying motion. Mantids are really cool. Someday I will get another one. (I had what the locals call a Bark Mantis)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Nov 6, 2013)

Silberrücken said:


> Beautiful shots, and awesome video! Love the swaying motion. Mantids are really cool. Someday I will get another one. (I had what the locals call a Bark Mantis)


Thanks  Silberrücken!  

Guess what?  I just now noticed that it has molted within the past 12hrs or so, and I missed it again!!    Oh well, maybe I can get some good macros of the exuvia.  
Would _LOVE_ to watch a mantis molt though!


----------



## Silberrücken (Nov 6, 2013)

papilio said:


> Guess what?  I just now noticed that it has molted within the past 12hrs or so, and I missed it again!!    Oh well, maybe I can get some good macros of the exuvia.
> Would _LOVE_ to watch a mantis molt though!


Awwww! Sorry that you missed the molt! I look forward to the macros of the exuvia! 

I've never seen one molt...  going to look for that on YT, LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boosh96 (Nov 10, 2013)

Your mantis is beautiful! I just got two babies, and they're seriously just as cool as my tarantulas. I've been planning what to get next ever since I got these two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Nov 10, 2013)

boosh96 said:


> ... and they're seriously just as cool as my tarantulas.


Agreed!  :biggrin:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 11, 2013)

Wait till you see them in green!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pardozer (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome pics! I just bought 3 this past weekend! Last year my friend put one in his grow room... it molted and turned green! Green Ghosts look awesome!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Nov 11, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Wait till you see them in green!





pardozer said:


> Awesome pics! I just bought 3 this past weekend! Last year my friend put one in his grow room... it molted and turned green! Green Ghosts look awesome!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Thanks hibiscusmile and pardozer!  Man, would I love to see that!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 12, 2013)

*greenie*

I will try to take a pic today for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Nov 13, 2013)

great pics,one of my faves
I also tried idolomantis,bought 5 but unfortunately none made it to adulthood

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ambly (Nov 14, 2013)

You will see it molt, and it will be awesome.  Sadly, their lifespan is short.  I witnessed my male flying once, it was awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Nov 14, 2013)

Ambly said:


> You will see it molt, and it will be awesome.  Sadly, their lifespan is short.  I witnessed my male flying once, it was awesome.


Thanks Ambly, I hope to catch it one time ... _SOOOO_ close this time, it was right next to me on my desk as it molted and I missed it.  Would've made such awesome photos!  :biggrin:


----------



## Micrathena (Dec 3, 2013)

Love these things, they look like alien xenomorphs. I hope to buy one soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 4, 2013)

Not good pics, but I am known for not good pics!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## papilio (Dec 14, 2013)

Phyllocrania paradoxa, Ghost Mantis, 1.5-inch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2013)

:giggle:lol! nice! showoff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 15, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> :giggle:lol! nice! showoff!


hehe  
Sorry ... new camera and lens!


----------



## Micrathena (Dec 18, 2013)

Photos like these bring out the little girl in me. And that is saying something, as I am neither little nor a girl.:love:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 18, 2013)

lol 

I'm honored Micrathena!  :worship:  So glad you like them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pardozer (Dec 22, 2013)

Those pictures were amazing! What are you using (camera/lens)?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot pardozer!  I recently jumped the Nikon ship and made the switch to a Canon 6D with a MP-E 65mm macro lens which zooms all the way to 5X (5:1) with exceptional sharpness.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Dec 22, 2013)

your photos always make me go oooo an aaaahh. If you don't mind me asking, is photography a hobby or job related? or both lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you very much stewstew!  Just a hobby ... in fact pretty much the only things I take pics of are my bugs!  ::


----------



## pardozer (Dec 22, 2013)

Lol you spend a bunch of money just to take pictures of your bugs! Nice setup!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## papilio (Dec 22, 2013)

hehe  Yup, that's me!

(It may be just bugs, but I love, love love doing it!   )


----------

